# Pokemon Live Action



## Sypl (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of this guy? This is amazing. Has anyone ever tried anything like this?

Also look at this.


----------



## Spoon (May 7, 2011)

That's pretty neat idea. Barring the live action Pokémon trailer spoof, I haven't seen a Pokémon video like it. Although, I'd be more impressed if the video maker would have made their own 3D models or would have edited them so they had a similar style. I would have prefered the Pokémon to look a tad more realistic, too. Still, it's pretty cool to see a Pokémon battle come to life. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 7, 2011)

I've seen this guy, actually, yeah! Seen all of his movies. I thought it was a pretty awesome idea. Even though the models aren't really the best thing, well, it's still pretty impressive for an amateur effort.


----------



## spaekle (May 8, 2011)

Clicked onto the thread thinking it'd be about this masterpiece of choreography. A real shame I don't have this on VHS. 

Eh, that's a pretty cool idea but it'd probably be a lot better looking  if he'd at least rip the 3D models from the same games. Or made his own 3D models like Spoon said. :<


----------



## mewtini (May 8, 2011)

I watched all his movies :D I LOVED IT *goes nuts*


----------

